# Phone contracts or payg



## bibble (Jan 4, 2012)

Soon to be new in Dubai.

What are the best options, in your opinion, for mobile contracts. Am I better to have a contract (like to use internet a lot on my phone) or am I better off simply having a pay as you go sim card?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

bibble said:


> Soon to be new in Dubai.
> 
> What are the best options, in your opinion, for mobile contracts. Am I better to have a contract (like to use internet a lot on my phone) or am I better off simply having a pay as you go sim card?


It depends how much you use your phone. For me it works out cheaper with having a pay-as-you-go SIM. I use wifi at home and wherever it's possible to get it. The credit is mainly going towards calls and texts and if there is no wifi available I buy a 24h "unlimited daily plan" for 5 DHS. They also have a 1GB internet monthly pack for about 100 DHS that you can subscribe to with your top-up.
There are only two operators here- Etisalat and DU. I think there are some threads on here with some comparisons if you do a search.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Also with the internet, as long as you recharge before the month is up, any remaining data balance gets rolled over to a new 30 day cycle... 

I got a gig for 100 dhs four months ago, tend to use wifi most of the time except when I am out, and at the end of the month I just recharge with 20 dhs which gives me an additional 100 mb, and the remaining balance rolls over... just checked and I still have 600 mb left... internet has cost me 160 dhs on this sim...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

imac said:


> Also with the internet, as long as you recharge before the month is up, any remaining data balance gets rolled over to a new 30 day cycle...
> 
> I got a gig for 100 dhs four months ago, tend to use wifi most of the time except when I am out, and at the end of the month I just recharge with 20 dhs which gives me an additional 100 mb, and the remaining balance rolls over... just checked and I still have 600 mb left... internet has cost me 160 dhs on this sim...


I had read this earlier on the forum, but couldn't verify it. Great to know ! Thanks ! Just one question, was it Du or Etisalat ? I'm thinking Du but just for clarity's sake..


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

imac said:


> Also with the internet, as long as you recharge before the month is up, any remaining data balance gets rolled over to a new 30 day cycle...
> 
> I got a gig for 100 dhs four months ago, tend to use wifi most of the time except when I am out, and at the end of the month I just recharge with 20 dhs which gives me an additional 100 mb, and the remaining balance rolls over... just checked and I still have 600 mb left... internet has cost me 160 dhs on this sim...


:tea: I do this as well. But dont forget your recharge date. DU doesnt bother reminding that. This is their main source of money lol.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

saraswat said:


> I had read this earlier on the forum, but couldn't verify it. Great to know ! Thanks ! Just one question, was it Du or Etisalat ? I'm thinking Du but just for clarity's sake..


It is DU. DU is good for internet and etisalat for calls.I am not aware if etisalat has any offers like DU


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Im DU too, the rollover was one of the reasons I chose them... I dont think Etisalat rolls over but I could be wrong...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

imac said:


> Also with the internet, as long as you recharge before the month is up, any remaining data balance gets rolled over to a new 30 day cycle...


Now that I did not know.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

imac said:


> Im DU too, the rollover was one of the reasons I chose them... I dont think Etisalat rolls over but I could be wrong...


I confirm. They send a txt message 30 min before expiry. If you didn't enjoy the total you're screwed. By the way you're also if you used all because then they will go for 20AED per MB. that hurts...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ElCalvo said:


> I confirm. They send a txt message 30 min before expiry.


Lucky you. I dont get an SMS from them and have lost my remaining data balance on a couple of occasions.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

ElCalvo said:


> I confirm. They send a txt message 30 min before expiry. If you didn't enjoy the total you're screwed. By the way you're also if you used all because then they will go for 20AED per MB. that hurts...



I never got sms as well. Why cant they send one day before.May be they send around 2 in the morning.:lol:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

To be clear ElCalvo, which service do you have Etisalat or Du ? As I don't get an SMS from Du, I have to use an app right now that monitors my usage and then notifies me...


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Etisalat have just (last few months) rolled out a prepay service package. You choose the service at AED 50 per month per package. There is an additional cost of AED 50 service charge.

I have 100 international minutes, 200 local minutes, 500 local and international SMS, 1GB of internet and the service charge for AED 250.

Etisalat - Mobile - The New Postpaid - Postpaid Mobile

Works for me.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

saraswat said:


> To be clear ElCalvo, which service do you have Etisalat or Du ? As I don't get an SMS from Du, I have to use an app right now that monitors my usage and then notifies me...


Sorry for not being complete: Etisalat


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Smart 150 from du seems to be a good deal The Smart Plan| du


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

saraswat said:


> To be clear ElCalvo, which service do you have Etisalat or Du ? As I don't get an SMS from Du, I have to use an app right now that monitors my usage and then notifies me...


I just *135# it every few days and check the balance... got 19 more days for my data to expire as of this morning... 

For minutes I mostly get incoming calls on my cell anyways which are free, so out of the 100 dhs I put on the talk part 4 months ago, I still have 49 left...

Not too shabby...


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you best bringing a phone out wiht you, such as iPhone, and just getting sim in Abu Dhabi through DU? Or is it just as easy to get a handset as good price when you arrive? 

What would you advise? 

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AUH newbie said:


> Are you best bringing a phone out wiht you, such as iPhone, and just getting sim in Abu Dhabi through DU? Or is it just as easy to get a handset as good price when you arrive?
> 
> What would you advise?
> 
> Thanks!


There are whole threads in the forum dedicated to this. 
Very simple - check jadopado.com or store.apple.com/ae for the prices in UAE. Compare this with prices back home. Make your decision.
If you buy from the apple store, Facetime will be disabled. If you buy from other stores in UAE, Facetime generally works.

Also, I notice that you will be coming to AD. The Etisalat coverage is far better than Du in AD. While there is no difference in their coverage in Dubai, in AD Etisalat is definitely superior in terms of coverage (though DU is definitely better in terms of pricing, and even ease of access of the account over the internet).


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

AUH newbie said:


> Are you best bringing a phone out wiht you, such as iPhone, and just getting sim in Abu Dhabi through DU? Or is it just as easy to get a handset as good price when you arrive?
> 
> What would you advise?
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't advise my worst enemy to get an iPhone...

No wait... Worst enemy?

Yes, get an iPhone...


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

Personally, I think the phone prices are in around the same as they are at home. For me in Ireland anyway. I brought my irish phone with me, but got the unlock code from Vodafone before I left in case I wanted to use it. In the end I just bought another phone here for the UAE so I have both.


----------

